# OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit



## Bobster (16. August 2013)

Hallo,

im PLZ-Bereich 2 hat Boardie "Odery" einen ziemlich guten Vorschlag unterbreitet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269783

Private Guidings-*1 x Ich & 1x Du*

Um diesen Vorschlag und besonders das Format noch einmal intensiver zu diskutieren, habe ich mir mal erlaubt, *Boardie Odery's *Vorschlag hier unter Angeln Allgemein noch einmal zu veröffentlichen.

Die Frage ist u.a., ob so ein Tröt fest getackert werden soll ?
Wenn ja Wo ?
...unter Angeln Allgemein oder unter der jeweiligen PLZ ?
(...jetzt Bitte nicht auch noch angeln im Ausland-Europa/Übersee )

Besteht Interesse ?
Ist das Format ausreichend-zwanglos ?

Es könnten ja auch kleine "Erlebnisberichte" verfasst werden.

Nur mal so für die breite Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Sehr gute Idee!

Erste Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Sollte man das "in Abhängigkeit" machen, also Suchen darf nur, wer auch bietet, oder offen lassen, um denen, die nur etwas suchen oder nur etwas zu "bieten" haben, auch die Gelegenheit zu geben?


----------



## Andal (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ich würde es in sowohl als auch Optionen unterteilen.

Es gibt durchaus Suchende, die zwar guten Willens wären, aber einfach keine entsprechenden Gegenangebote machen können, weil sie sprichwörtlich auf dem Trockenen sitzen. Genau so kann es Nur-Bieter geben, die zwar gerne ihr Wasser mit anderen befischen möchten, aber keinen Bock, oder Gelegenheit für Angelfahrten nach j.w.d. haben.

Und eben die hauptsächlich angesprochene Zielgruppe "Suche - Biete"


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Moin Honey,

keine Einschränkungen das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden.
 Die Idee ist übrigens gut das mache ich schon länger und habe nur gut Erfahrungen.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Gut und wer fängt jetzt wie an? Gibts ein Schema? Sonst sieht am Ende doch keiner durch.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Stimmt, im Bootsangelbereich gibt's das ja schon und auch so hat es schon die eine oder andere Verabredung gegeben.

Neu (und gut!) ist die Idee, das komplett zu bündeln und übersichtlich anzubieten.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

@vermesser:
Bitte noch nichts Eigenständiges anzetteln, damit es kein Chaos gibt, wenn da in verschiedenen Ecken plötzlich gleichartige Threads sprießen und keiner mehr den Überblick hat.

Das Thema ist bereits auch "Chefsache", sprich wir Mods machen uns Gedanken dazu und schauen mal, was hier noch an Ideen und Anregungen reinkommt. :m


----------



## Andal (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Wenn man es bündeln möchte, dann reduziert man es auf "Biete". Gegenseitigkeiten, oder sonstige Vereinbarungen kann man dann ja privat treffen.

Mir gefällt die Idee sehr gut. Aber leider bin ich auch einer derer, die recht wenig bieten können, weil es außer dem Rhein hier nicht wirklich tolle Gewässer gibt und den Rhein findet auch rigendwie jeder von alleine, dafür brauchts eher keinen Pfadfinder.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

@ Honeyball #6 . Genau das war die Frage und genau das war nicht eindeutig. Da muss ja System sein, sonst findet man letztlich doch wieder nix, was man nutzen könnte.


----------



## vermesser (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man es bündeln möchte, dann reduziert man es auf "Biete".



Find ich nicht gut. Grade wenn man mal im Urlaub oder aus sonstigen Gründen für ein paar Stunden Zeit zum Angeln hat, würde mir eine Suche-Funktion mehr geben "Hab am XX.XX. nen Termin in YY und such jemanden, der mir von...bis...eventuell mal ein Gewässer in der Nähe zeigt, um die Zeit mit angeln rumzubringen"


----------



## Norman B. (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Am idealsten wäre ein "Suche"- sowie ein "Biete"-Bereich.
Über gegenseitigen Austausch können sich die beiden Parteien dann per PM unterhalten.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Sehe ich auch so, dass "Suche" und "Biete" getrennt werden müssen.
Stellt sich sofort die Frage, ob in einem eigenen Bereich des AB oder zusätzlich im Kopf von vorhandenen Bereichen (PLZx, Länder, Bootsangeln, ...)


----------



## Odery (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Moin,
also ich hatte mir das als Threat eröffner so vorgestellt: 
Ich wollte bewust kein "suche Kumpel zum Angeln" oder so. 
Es sollte ein gegenseitiges 1zu1 austauschen werden. Und es sollte dem anderen bewusst sein, das es hier darum geht *JEMANDEM eine besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen*. Also einen neue Angeltechnik oder Zielfisch oder ein neues Gewässer kennen zu lernen und sich ggf selber auch ein bisschen im Hintergrund zu halten (*sprich Guiding*!!!)

Ich kann mir aber auch Gut vorstellen hier ein reine BIETE funktion einzuführen. Dann kann man gezielt danach suchen.
Dann könnte die Nachfrage natürlich ggf. bei einzelnen größer sein, ohne das der jenige etwas davon hat...

Würde aber im Laufe der Zeite eine tolle Datenback für alle möglichen Gewässer aufwachsen auf die man zugreifen kann.

Egal wie, ich hab den erste Kontakt zum Zander und Streefishing  und freue mich hier einen Nerv getroffen zu haben.

Grüße
Odery
#h


----------



## Norman B. (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ich würde es nicht unbedingt PLZ oder von sonstigen Kategorien abhängig machen, sondern einfach einfordern dass im Titel klar und deutlich angegeben wird WAS gesucht/geboten WO wird. das ist am übersichtlichsten und zwingt nicht durch mehrere Unterforen zu wühlen ob sich irgendwo ein passendes Gebot bzw. eine Suche befindet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ich find die Idee klasse - an der Diskussion merkt ihr schon, was wir immer alles bedenken müssen, bevor man so was dann wie auch imemr fest einbindet.

Also her mit Wünschen, Ideen, Vorstellungen und der Diskussion dazu.

Hilft uns bei der Umsetzung.


----------



## Norman B. (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



Odery schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber auch Gut vorstellen hier ein reine BIETE funktion einzuführen. Dann kann man gezielt danach suchen.


Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass oftmals auf ein Gesuch eher reagiert wird als dass ein Gebot eingestellt wird (weil es evtl. als zu nichtig betrachtet).


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Darüber, dass bei Angeboten wie bei Gesuchen ein Schwerpunkt auf die Kriterien

(Neues) Gewässer / Angelmöglichkeit
(Neue) Angeltechnik / besonderer Zielfisch
Urlaub / Aufenthalt im "fremden" Revier
gelegt werden soll, scheinen wir uns ja schonmal weitgehend einig zu sein.


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass oftmals auf ein Gesuch eher reagiert wird als dass ein Gebot eingestellt wird (weil es evtl. als zu nichtig betrachtet).



genau so sehen ich das auch leider .....
finde die idee aber trotzdem super ..und wie sieht es aus zb. mit boot und unkosten das meiner meinung nach auch zu bedenken #c


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



> *JEMANDEM eine besondere Aufmerksamkeit zukommen zu lassen*. Also  einen neue Angeltechnik oder Zielfisch oder ein neues Gewässer kennen zu  lernen und sich ggf selber auch ein bisschen im Hintergrund zu halten (*sprich Guiding*!!!)



Ich meine wie Einzelne dies halten,sollte man ihnen schon selbst überlassen!
Est kommt erst mal darauf an,dass ein Kontakt zustande kommt.
Wenn ich jemandem "meinen" See vorstelle, dann habe ich dabei selbstvertändlich auch selbst eine Rute in der Hand !

Jürgen


----------



## Odery (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Also klar habe ich auch ne Rute in der Hand. Aber ursprünglich lag der Gedanke/Schwepunkt ja auf einem GUIDING. Und da steht der "Kunde" im vordergrund #6. 

Was wäre der Unterschied zwischen "neue Gewässer" und "URLAUB / fremde Gewässer" ? Ist für mich irgendwie das gleiche.

Ich würde es nicht zu kompliziert machen. 
Mein Vorschlag: 
1. SUCHE und BIETE muss klar sein, entweder zusammen oder in getrennten Beiträgern.  

2. WO Plz; Gewässer  

3. WAS (Fliegenfischer, Streetfisching, Karpfenangeln, usw.)

4. Ich würde einen Rubrik aufmachen für alle Beiträge die dann die oben genannten kriterien enthalten. Dann gibt es ein übersichtliches unterforum. ggf. mit erfahrungen zu den einzelnen Geboten/Gesuchen. Dann bekommt man ggf auch lust mal weiter zu fahren und sich wo anders zu verabreden.



Grüße


----------



## Andal (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ich denke, dass die Angebote und auch die Gesuche erst nach Freischaltung durch einen Mod. sichtbar werden sollten. So kann man bereits im Vorfeld unseriöse, sprich rein auf Profit ausgelegte Sachen ausfiltern und auch die Sprachakrobaten einbremsen.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ja, Odery, es sollte schon klar sein, dass jemand, der etwas anbietet, damit nicht meint, dass er seinem Gast zeigt, dass er an seinem Hausgewässer Fische fangen kann, sondern dass er dem Gast hilft, dies auch zu können.

Und beim zweiten Betrachten sehe ich den Unterschied auch nicht mehr:m,
finde aber auch nicht, dass man ggf. anhand dieser Kriterien irgendwie unterscheiden sollte, sondern nur dass das die wesentlichen Kriterien sind, überhaupt zu suchen oder anzubieten.

Wichtig auch, dass jedes kommerzielle (auf Gewinnerzielung ausgerichtete) Angebot von vornherein außen vor bleibt, es sei denn dass es als Werbung klar gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Hallo,
ich war lange Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Spezialisten, der mir an meinem Gewässer zeigen kann wie ich auf einen Zielfisch angeln muss.

Nach langer Suche habe ich nun auch jemanden gefunden. Jedoch handelt es sich um einen kommerziellen Anbieter. Dennoch habe ich das Angebot gerne genommen, da ich ein anderes nicht gefunden habe und lieber bezahlen als gar nicht weiter kommen.

Man gibt soviel fürs Angeln aus, das muss ein kommerzielles Angebot nicht immer schlecht sein. Zumindest sollte man dem eine Chance geben.

Ich denke man sollte diese Leistung also nicht kategorisch ausklammern, richtig gekennzeichnet ist es eine Möglichkeit für den Angler und er kann selbst entscheiden ob er dafür bezahlen möchte oder lieber ein anderes Angebot sucht bzw. annimmt.

ggf. in einem eigenen Unterbereich anbieten lassen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Guinst (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Also ich würde für jeden Postleitzahlen - Bereich einen Bereich dazu einrichten. Ich würde das ganze auf 'Biete' beschränken und möglichst einfach halten. Ich habe keine Zeit so ein Guiding groß zu planen, aber wenn ich sowieso ans Wasser gehe könnte ich auch jemanden mitnehmen. Wenn man angeben könnte wann es wo losgeht an welches Wasser und wie lange, könnten sich Interessenten daraufhin anmelden.


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> ...Man gibt soviel fürs Angeln aus, das muss ein kommerzielles Angebot nicht immer schlecht sein. Zumindest sollte man dem eine Chance geben.
> 
> Ich denke man sollte diese Leistung also nicht kategorisch ausklammern, *richtig gekennzeichnet* ist es eine Möglichkeit für den Angler und er kann selbst entscheiden ob er dafür bezahlen möchte oder lieber ein anderes Angebot sucht bzw. annimmt...l



Unter der Voraussetzung OK!
Richtig (als Werbung des Anbieters) gekennzeichnet, da spricht nichts gegen.


----------



## Andal (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Die Schiene, du kommst, ich Lehrer, du Schüler, muss man doch gar nicht so sehr betonen. Unter normalen Menschen dürfte es ja klar sein, dass man seinen Gast am Wasser nicht einfach mitschleift, wie einen nassen Sack und sonst links liegen lässt. Genau so dürfte die Vorstellung, wenn ich bei dir aufschlage, dann trägst du mir den Arxxx nach, eh außen vor bleiben.

Viel wichtiger sehe ich die möglichst genaue und halbwegs einheitliche Beschreibung dessen, was geboten, oder gesucht wird. Also nicht schluderig formulierte Rätseltexte mit eklatanten Sinnfehlern, sondern klipp und klar, meinetwegen auch bald "technisch".

"Ich bin hier in Bad Wampingen an der Plauze, fische schwerpunktmäßig mit der Spinnrute auf Wildforellen und biete... blahblahblah... Fliegenfischen ebenfalls möglich, Leihgerät wäre vorhanden. Suche im Gegenzug einen Bootsbesitzer an der deutschen Ostseeküste, der mir das Trolling zeigt."  -  Mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## captain-sparrow (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Insgesamt betrachtet ergeben sich verschiedene Aspekte und wohl auch Wünsche der Angler:
zB.
1. Guiding, weil man nicht alleine ans Wasser will
2. Guiding, weil man einen ortskundigen Angler sucht, der das Gewässer kennt.
3. Guiding, der fachmännische Ratschläge geben kann
4. Guiding, der fachmännische Theorie und Praxis am eigenen Gewässer vermittel kann.
5. Guiding, der fachmännische Theorie und Praxis am fremden Gewässer zeigen kann.

usw.

Ich denke da gibt es ziemlich verschiedene Anforderungsprofile an die Kategorien. Entsprechend der Ausrichtung hier im Board erfordert es dabei dann ggf. eine Suchfunktion als auch eine Bietefunktion. Je nach Anforderungsprofil kann dann eine Unterscheidung nach Postleitzahlen sinnvoll sein.

Ich denke man muss sich zunächst um den Umfang kümmern und kann dann erst in den zweiten Schritt gehen und eine sinnvolle Aufteilung erarbeiten.

So würde ich eine Umfrage erstellen welche Anforderungsprofile gewünscht sind und dabei eine Liste zur Verfügung stellen, die sich ggf. dann auch realisieren lässt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Odery (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Man, was aus so einem einfachen Threat alles werden kann... ganz schön Theoretisch hier alles :g

Aber das gehört ja wohl dazu in so einem Forum. Es soll ja auch anderen Anforderungen gerecht werden...

Grüße
#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> Ich denke da gibt es ziemlich verschiedene Anforderungsprofile an die Kategorien. Entsprechend der Ausrichtung hier im Board erfordert es dabei dann ggf. eine Suchfunktion als auch eine Bietefunktion. Je nach Anforderungsprofil kann dann eine Unterscheidung nach Postleitzahlen sinnvoll sein.
> 
> Ich denke man muss sich zunächst um den Umfang kümmern und kann dann erst in den zweiten Schritt gehen und eine sinnvolle Aufteilung erarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Macht doch da kein Drama draus. Ich würde diesen Trööt einfach dazu verwenden, um zwanglos Kontakte anzubieten bzw. zu knüpfen, Details werden dann eh via PN geklärt. 
Wer wert auf den entsprechenden Postleitzahlbereich legt, kann doch sein Angebot dort von hier verlinken.

Zum Thema:
Wen es mal nach Elbflorenz verschlägt, der meldet sich einfach. Wir gehen 'ne Runde an der Elbe Spinnen/Ansitzen und danach einen heben.


----------



## Andal (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Einfach schauen und dann einem Link folgen funktioniert nicht. So was muss zeckenfett und riesig ins Auge springen, am besten noch mit dem Holzhammer direkt aus dem Monitor aufs Hirn. Nur dann klappt es beim "gemeinen User". Man sieht ja sonst auch, wie sie kläglich an der Suchfunktion scheitern.


----------



## Bobster (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

'hat sich ja was getan 

3 Seiten durchlesen und ich bleib persönlich bei einer "einfach" Darstellung.

Jeweils eine Rubrik Suche und eine Rubrik Biete
im jeweiligen PLZ-Bereich....

Keine Kommerziellen, wenn dann nur mit Werbung gekennzeichnet, ansonsten sind das "Dauergäste" und man findet keine privaten mehr...

Der Rest per pn...


----------



## Jose (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



Bobster schrieb:


> 'hat sich ja was getan
> 
> 3 Seiten durchlesen und ich bleib persönlich bei einer "einfach" Darstellung.
> 
> ...



schließe mich an:


sind dann die modbereiche schon zugeordnet
sollten die trööts oben festgetackert werden
ein gleichbleibendes schema für die posts sollte festgelegt werden
für (registrierte) kommerzielle einen eigene rubrik "kostenpflichtiges guiding", ebenfalls in den plz-bereichen


----------



## Aurikus (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass dies eine klasse Idee ist! Find ich super!



Jose schrieb:


> schließe mich an:
> 
> 
> sind dann die modbereiche schon zugeordnet
> ...



Dem stimme ich auch zu! Übersichtlicher bekommt man es nicht hin!!
Bei Interesse kann man dann ja Alles persönlich klären!


----------



## Browning88 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Hier auch nochmal mein Vorschlag zu einer Strukturierung:

Überkategorie GUIDING 

als Unterkategorien dann entweder Angelmethoden oder Zielfische.
Threads könnten dann über [SUCHE in/um PLZ] oder [Biete in/um PLZ] als Thema begonnen werden

Beispiele:

GUIDING
Feedern
Stippen
Spinnfischen
...

bzw
GUIDING
Aal
Zander
Hecht
...

Und die Threads dann mit der Beschreibung
[Suche in 12345] bzw [Biete in 12345]

Hat meiner Meinung nach den Vorteil dass man das gesuchte Guiding sofort vor sich hat und nicht erst unter den PLZ noch suchen muss. Gerade hinsichtlich Guidings, die man nicht in jedem PLZ - Gebiet anbieten kann ( Beispiel Meeresfische, i.d.R. zum Beispiel nicht in Hessen möglich ) ist man sonst eh gezwungen ausserhalb "seines" PLZ gebiets alles abzuklappern.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Steinbuttt (17. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Sehr schöne Idee, diese Sache mal in einem Thread zusammenzufassen!

Seit ich hier im AB dabei bin, bekomme ich jedes Jahr etliche Anfragen, von Boardies, die hier in meiner Gegend Urlaub machen.
Und da ich auch lieber in netter Gesellschaft, als allein zum Angeln losziehe, habe ich in den letzten Jahren schon so manchen Boardie, hier bei mir zum Fisch geführt!:m

Und ich selbst, freue mich über jede Möglichkeit, wenn mich mal jemand mit zum Hechtfischen auf die Bodden, von Stralsund oder Rügen aus, mitnimmt!:k

Ich hätte also echt großes Interesse an einem solchen Thread und bei mir würde das dann zB so heißen:

BIETE:
- Zanderfischen vom Boot auf dem Zingster Strom
- Küstenspinnfischen (Belly Boat oder Watangeln) an der Ostseeküste

SUCHE:
- Hechtangeln auf den Bodden

Gruß Heiko


----------



## d0ni (18. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Find die Idee genial  

Denke am besten wäre echt ein eigener Bereich, weil wenn man das im PLZ Bereich machen will und z.B. aus Bayern kommt und im Gegenzug an der Ostsee angeln möchte (also im "Suche") muss man erstmal die PLZs durchschauen.

Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile.

Ich hoff bloß das in 3-4 Jahren das ganze umgesetzt ist, dass ich jemanden bitten kann mir beim Waller/Zanderangeln zu helfen


----------



## Bobster (19. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten von den MOD's ?


----------



## Jose (19. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*



Bobster schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten von den MOD's ?



ist wie im gernhardt-comic: "die diskussion hält an"

aber es wird , jürgen, und zwar pronto.

...nur noch ein paar diskussionen... :m


----------



## Honeyball (21. August 2013)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Diskussionen beendet, wir starten!!!


----------



## nostradamus (21. August 2013)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings-Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Geil! Bitte setzt auch entsprechend einen Link in das Thema! 

Nosta


----------



## Honeyball (21. August 2013)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Na gerne doch :m

Wir haben beschlossen, erstmal klein anzufangen und einfach hier im Kopfbereich von "Angeln allgemein" die beiden Themen

Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich suche
Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete

angelegt.
Hier kann jeder sein Angebot oder sein Gesuch nach fest gelegtem inhaltlichen Schema

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer
Angelmethode / Zielfisch
Zeitraum / Termin
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen
einstellen, ähnlich also wie bei den Fangmeldungen von Boot und Kutter.
Alle Beiträge, die nicht dieser Struktur entsprechen, werden entweder gelöscht oder in diesen Thread hier verschoben. Wenn sich das Ganze bewährt und intensiv genutzt wird, können wir es später immer noch strukturieren oder sogar einen eigenen Forenbereich dafür anlegen. 
Wichtig ist, dass erst einmal ein Anfang gemacht wurde und wir jetzt in aller Ruhe Erfahrungen im Umgang mit diesem neuen Inhalt machen können.
Bei allem geht es um ein *kostenloses und freiwilliges* Guiding bzw. eine Mitangelmöglichkeit. Angebote von gewerblichen Anbietern sind hier strengstens untersagt, sowohl als Veröffentlichung im "Ich biete"-Thread als auch als Antwort per PN oder gewünschte Kontaktaufnahme im "Ich suche"-Thread, also eine reine "Kontaktbörse" von Boardies für Boardies. Schleichwerber werden mit den üblichen Sanktionen konfrontiert.


----------



## Bobster (21. August 2013)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Nochmals vielen Dank für die problemlose Umsetzung dieses
Versuches eines aktiven mit-angelns unter Boardies.

Dann wünsche ich mir das es genutzt wird und wir im Off-Topic-Bereich einige schöne Erlebnisse zu lesen bekommen.

Lob wem Lob für diese Idee gebührt |znaika:

Ohne Boardie "Odery" - welcher die Idee im PLZ-Bereich 2 hatte, wäre diese Möglichkeit im AB nicht entstanden !
#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit*

So, hab mich auch mal gemeldet, ich biete eher und suche erstmal nicht - vllt. fahr ich irgendwann mal nach NL und werde da auch ein Angebot zurückgreifen.

Ich finde die Idee klasse, denn grade wenn man hier bei uns am Rhein vor der Wassermasse steht und dann nur vom Ufer aus als Fremder hier fischen möchte ist man hoffnungslos verloren...
Ich bin zwar oft alleine mit dem Boot unterwegs, aber zu zweit oder dritt macht das auch mehr Spaß, außerdem ist es sicherer, grade im Winter.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit*

Ich hatte jetzt auch schon einige Boardies hier. Hümpfi zum beispiel beim stippen und kunstköderfischen. Stippen war nicht besonders erfolgreich, weil er und seine kollegen nicht da hin wolllten, wo ich geraten habe 
Beim Kunstköder konnte ich mir ein paar techniksachen abgeben, im gegenzug konnte ich bei meinem gewässer stellen aufzeigen bzw von zwar gut aussegenden stellen abraten, wo hänger vorprogrammiert sind.

Den nordbeck hatte ich zum karpfenangeln da, wobei das voll in der laichzeit war und die ergebnisse nicht besonders waren. Angepeilt war ein 30 pfund fisch, über 26 haben wirs nicht gebracht.


----------

